# Finally PPS M2



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Finally got the PPS M2 today thanks to the wife and carpet rebate.
Maybe a range trip tomorrow so i can give my take on it...If it shoots as good as it feels
i will be happy.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The M2 PPS of mine is excellent. I had a first generation one in .40 S&W, and it was brutal to shoot. Don't get me wrong, I have a M&P Shield in .40 S&W, and love the thing. I think the first generation of the Walther was just too blocky, and in .40, it beat me up. 

My M2 is in 9mm, and I feel that is a perfect round for that particular pistol, and I shoot mine perfectly fine with no pain to the hands. Good times and happy shooting with your new Walther! :smt1099


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> The M2 PPS of mine is excellent. I had a first generation one in .40 S&W, and it was brutal to shoot. Don't get me wrong, I have a M&P Shield in .40 S&W, and love the thing. I think the first generation of the Walther was just too blocky, and in .40, it beat me up.
> 
> My M2 is in 9mm, and I feel that is a perfect round for that particular pistol, and I shoot mine perfectly fine with no pain to the hands. Good times and happy shooting with your new Walther! :smt1099


Thank you...I fired 100 rds of PMC and some Sig V-crown through her yesterday with no problems
It does have the most comfortable grip i have ever felt...I think it may steal some carry time from my Kahr CM9.
I can't say that about any of my other carry guns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Kahr either...they have great triggers, and they are very reliable.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Nothing wrong with Kahr either...they have great triggers, and they are very reliable.


I hear that..That is why it was tough for me to say...I am a huge Kahr fan and this is the first gun i have been able to say that about.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

I have carried and shot the pps m1 9mm for several years. It is a thoroughly enjoyable and accurate single stack. Like the feel of the m2, but have too much money in magazines to make the swap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I really like the M2...I have to shoot it some more and get some more rounds through it
before i start carrying it.


----------

